# Do we need to process goat milk for cheese?



## rgunn1 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm sure this is a nOOb question, but I traded some homebrew over the weekend for some goat milk that my wife wants to make cheese with. Do we need to boil or otherwise process this milk prior to starting the cheese making process? She made a batch a few weeks ago using powdered goat milk, but this is our first shot at using fresh milk.

Thanks in advance...

-R


----------



## rgunn1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow... I just realized that was my first post! I've been a lurker for years but never posted anything. Whelp... hello!


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

I would think no. I have only made mozzarella. The heat up for that is only about 88 degrees, then the curds go in a salt water wash at 185 if I'm not mistaken. I think stretching it in that hot water pasteurizes it. But as I said, that's the only kind of cheese I've made (except vinegar cheese and cottage cheese.)


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

If you know that the milk is from healthy animals and was properly handled, no, there's nothing that needs to be done before making cheeses. 

I make all kinds of cheeses from raw milk exclusively, but I handle every aspect of animal care and milking.


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

Nope the only processing I've ever used with goats milk is the process of cheeses making, lol. The last few batches of mozzarella I've made have been from traded for raw goats milk since I'm Goatless for now but still want to keep up on cheese making every now and then.


----------

